
How ‘Do Not Track’ Ended Up Going Nowhere - Libertatea
http://recode.net/2016/01/04/how-do-not-track-ended-up-going-nowhere/
======
dijit
I didn't read much of the article, because to me at least it's fairly obvious
why advertisers who have a large financial motivation for tracking, and no
disincentive for tracking users who don't wish to be tracked; will track.

As far as I understand the implementation is a lot like RFC 3514[0], which was
published as an April 1st joke.

[0]:
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt)

------
greggman
I don't know what was proposed. My understanding of the original Do Not Track
was it was about as effective as wearing a t-shirt that says "do not look at
me" and expecting the world to obey.

